# Former/Latter (Plural)



## maria martins

Olá a todos.  Estive a pesquisar e parece que estas palavras em inglês não existem em plural. Como as posso substituir quando o antecedente é plural? Exemplo abaixo:

«Some students think that we should study everyday, whereas others believe that is not necessary. Personally, I agree with the *latter(s)*, since it can be...»


----------



## RoinujNosde

Talvez "I agree with the last ones".


----------



## anaczz

Talvez contornando com "the latter group". 
Em inglês os adjetivos não têm plural.


----------



## Archimec

*latter*

the latter : the second of two people*, things, or groups* that have just been talked about  (Cambridge Dictionary)
(distinguished from _former_)


----------



## Tony100000

No início pensei em "the latter / former ones", mas após fazer uma pesquisadela, cheguei à conclusão de que ambos os adjetivos podem indicar tanto o singular ou plural. Logo, basta usar "the latter / former".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Isso!


----------



## maria martins

Tony100000 said:


> No início pensei em "the latter / former ones", mas após fazer uma pesquisadela, cheguei à conclusão de que ambos os adjetivos podem indicar tanto o singular ou plural. Logo, basta usar "the latter / former".



Então a frase com a palavra latter sem o S está correcta? (isto para referir ao plural: students) : «Some students think that we should study everyday, whereas others believe that is not necessary. Personally, I agree with the *latter(s)*, since it can be...»


----------



## pfaa09

Eu optaria por "the latter ones" sem pestanejar.


----------



## maria martins

pfaa09 said:


> Eu optaria por "the latter ones" sem pestanejar.


Agora confundiu-me xD  Há quem tenha dado também opções semelhantes à sua e parece-me que há quem diga que a frase está correcta sem o S xD   Não sei que opção escolher :s


----------



## maria martins

Archimec said:


> *latter*
> 
> the latter : the second of two people*, things, or groups* that have just been talked about  (Cambridge Dictionary)
> (distinguished from _former_)



Obrigado pela resposta Archimec  E já agora, uma pergunta: que dicionário é melhor, o Cambridge ou o Oxford? E o Cambridge que usa é este?:  Cambridge Dictionary | Free English Dictionary, Translations and Thesaurus


----------



## pfaa09

maria martins said:


> Agora confundiu-me


Pode escolher "the latter" que fica bem, eu apenas disse a que escolheria.


----------



## maria martins

pfaa09 said:


> Pode escolher "the latter" que fica bem, eu apenas disse a que escolheria.


Ah, já entendi. Obrigado


----------



## Archimec

Olá, Maria
Usei o Cambridge online  (dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english) cuja reputação me parece ser equvalente à do Oxford.


----------



## maria martins

Archimec said:


> Olá, Maria
> Usei o Cambridge online  (dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english) cuja reputação me parece ser equvalente à do Oxford.


Obrigada pela resposta


----------



## metaphrastes

maria martins said:


> E já agora, uma pergunta: que dicionário é melhor, o Cambridge ou o Oxford?


Se me permite, as versões mais completas do Oxford são insuperáveis em termos de etimologia e do uso das palavras ao longo da história, com exemplos tirados da literatura desde o Old English até o inglês moderno.
Mas para questões práticas ligadas ao uso moderno da língua, ambos são equivalentes. Penso que o Cambridge segue uma linha mais descritivista - isto é, regista as palavras segundo o seu uso mais generalizado, independentemente de ser correcto ou não (o que caracteriza a gramática descritivista e não prescritiva).
Um excelente dicionário off-line que pode baixar gratuitamente é o TheSage, baseado no trabalho da Princeton WordNet (também de linha descriptivista mas muito prático, com definições concisas mas grande quantidade de sinónimos, hipónimos, hipérnimos, &c)


----------



## metaphrastes

Now, the question: "the latter" OR "the latter ones".

Both are good. But the former is clear enough, with no error nor imprecision nor ambiguity nor any lack. While the latter is good and probably more emphatic. That's all.


----------



## maria martins

metaphrastes said:


> Se me permite, as versões mais completas do Oxford são insuperáveis em termos de etimologia e do uso das palavras ao longo da história, com exemplos tirados da literatura desde o Old English até o inglês moderno.
> Mas para questões práticas ligadas ao uso moderno da língua, ambos são equivalentes. Penso que o Cambridge segue uma linha mais descritivista - isto é, regista as palavras segundo o seu uso mais generalizado, independentemente de ser correcto ou não (o que caracteriza a gramática descritivista e não prescritiva).
> Um excelente dicionário off-line que pode baixar gratuitamente é o TheSage, baseado no trabalho da Princeton WordNet (também de linha descriptivista mas muito prático, com definições concisas mas grande quantidade de sinónimos, hipónimos, hipérnimos, &c)


Obrigado pela resposta   Como posso baixar esse dicionário?  Eu perguntei pelo dicionário pq uso o Cambridge e o Oxford, porém, nem um nem o outro (nem outros) me conseguem ajudar em relação a palavras que estou a estudar neste momento (as linking words para composições de testes e exames). As explicações não são más, mas na internet há outras explicações que me trocam o cérebro xD  Já perguntei aqui, mas continuo com duvidas se não há diferença entre usar However ou Nevertheless e Furthermore e Moreover, entre outras. Esse dicionário explica isso? Fico a aguardar resposta


----------



## maria martins

metaphrastes said:


> Now, the question: "the latter" OR "the latter ones".
> 
> Both are good. But the former is clear enough, with no error nor imprecision nor ambiguity nor any lack. While the latter is good and probably more emphatic. That's all.


Thank you


----------



## Tony100000

Há quem considere usar "the latter / former ones" errado, visto que usados singularmente já denominam um conjunto de algo. E usar "latters" estaria igualmente errado. "Latter" é um adjetivo, logo aquele "s" está a mais. Apesar de tudo, estive a falar com um amigo meu que é inglês e, segundo ele, usar "the latter" neste contexto soaria um tanto estranho. Ele recomenda usar algo do tipo "... I personally think that it's not necessary to study everyday..."


----------



## maria martins

Tony100000 said:


> Há quem considere usar "the latter / former ones" errado, visto que usados singularmente já denominam um conjunto de algo. E usar "latters" estaria igualmente errado. "Latter" é um adjetivo, logo aquele "s" está a mais. Apesar de tudo, estive a falar com um amigo meu que é inglês e, segundo ele, usar "the latter" neste contexto soaria um tanto estranho. Ele recomenda usar algo do tipo "... I personally think that it's not necessary to study everyday..."


Obrigado


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"Mr. Former studies mornings. Mr. Latter studies evenings. The former enjoys filling out forms; the latter, reading letters."


----------



## metaphrastes

maria martins said:


> Como posso baixar esse dicionário?


Não tenho o link à mão, mas basta buscar no Google com o nome TheSage, sem espaços. Pode acrescentar palavras-chave como "english dictionary" "download" &c.



maria martins said:


> uso o Cambridge e o Oxford, porém, nem um nem o outro (nem outros) me conseguem ajudar em relação a palavras que estou a estudar neste momento (as linking words para composições de testes e exames). As explicações não são más, mas na internet há outras explicações que me trocam o cérebro xD Já perguntei aqui, mas continuo com duvidas se não há diferença entre usar However ou Nevertheless e Furthermore e Moreover, entre outras. Esse dicionário explica isso?


Não, *para estas diferenças subtis entre sinónimos, não é indicado de modo algum*. O dicionário tem uma base-de-dados que funciona sobretudo à base de sinónimos: dá uma definição básica (igual para todos os sinónimos) e lista sinónimos, hipónimos e hipérnimos, termos cognatos, &c, dando também frases de exemplo. O TheSage irá certamente listar juntamente _however _e_ nevertheless _juntamente, tal como _furthermore, moreover, besides, &c.
_
Ou seja, é excelente quando precisa dum sinónimo, para não repetir palavras. É excelente para ter acesso rápido a uma definição clara e sintética. Mas quanto a diferenças subtis de conotação, é pior que péssimo: faltam-lhe totalmente.

Mas francamente, acho que está a fazer uma tempestade em copo d'água com estes sinónimos, e está a consumir muito tempo com eles numa altura em que outras coisas são mais relevantes. Se tiver em mente que _but _é informal e as outras conjunções são mais formais, é mais que suficiente para seu nível, e pode se dar ao luxo de seguir o seu gosto ou intuição, porque não há nenhuma diferença colossal, que irá comprometer as ideias que quer transmitir. Quanto mais ler em inglês, mais irá apanhar o _feeling _do que soa bem e do que soa mal.

Quanto a mim, prestaria muito mais atenção aos _falsos amigos_, as palavras que parecem muito com as do português, mas cujo significado é diferente ou uso é diferente. E ainda, aquelas muitas palavrinhas que não têm um sinónimo exacto do português para o inglês e viceversa. Estas sim, podem fazer GRANDES TOMBOS - isto é, GREAT TOMBS! 

PS: I actually hope you GOT the pun, otherwise, it is time lost for both of us, both the former as well the latter.


----------



## maria martins

metaphrastes said:


> Não tenho o link à mão, mas basta buscar no Google com o nome TheSage, sem espaços. Pode acrescentar palavras-chave como "english dictionary" "download" &c.
> 
> 
> Não, *para estas diferenças subtis entre sinónimos, não é indicado de modo algum*. O dicionário tem uma base-de-dados que funciona sobretudo à base de sinónimos: dá uma definição básica (igual para todos os sinónimos) e lista sinónimos, hipónimos e hipérnimos, termos cognatos, &c, dando também frases de exemplo. O TheSage irá certamente listar juntamente _however _e_ nevertheless _juntamente, tal como _furthermore, moreover, besides, &c.
> _
> Ou seja, é excelente quando precisa dum sinónimo, para não repetir palavras. É excelente para ter acesso rápido a uma definição clara e sintética. Mas quanto a diferenças subtis de conotação, é pior que péssimo: faltam-lhe totalmente.
> 
> Mas francamente, acho que está a fazer uma tempestade em copo d'água com estes sinónimos, e está a consumir muito tempo com eles numa altura em que outras coisas são mais relevantes. Se tiver em mente que _but _é informal e as outras conjunções são mais formais, é mais que suficiente para seu nível, e pode se dar ao luxo de seguir o seu gosto ou intuição, porque não há nenhuma diferença colossal, que irá comprometer as ideias que quer transmitir. Quanto mais ler em inglês, mais irá apanhar o _feeling _do que soa bem e do que soa mal.
> 
> Quanto a mim, prestaria muito mais atenção aos _falsos amigos_, as palavras que parecem muito com as do português, mas cujo significado é diferente ou uso é diferente. E ainda, aquelas muitas palavrinhas que não tem um sinónimo exacto do português para o inglês e viceversa. Estas sim, podem fazer GRANDES TOMBOS - isto é, GREAT TOMBS!
> 
> PS: I actually hope you GOT the pun, otherwise, it is time lost for both of us, both the former as well the latter.


Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Archimec

Sugiro que use est link: https://andrianlalu.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/swan-practical-english-usage-3ed-1.pdf 
Este livro, em formato pdf, gratuito, pode ser uma boa ajuda para o seu ingês.


----------



## maria martins

Archimec said:


> Sugiro que use est link: https://andrianlalu.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/swan-practical-english-usage-3ed-1.pdf
> Este livro, em formato pdf, gratuito, pode ser uma boa ajuda para o seu ingês.


Obrigado pela dica


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

_Practical English Usage_? Tenho uma velha edição (dos anos 80), que infelizmente está a 237km (três horas e meia de carro) daqui. A atual custa quase R$220,00 (58,64 Euros), fato este que mantém muitos estudantes de inglês distantes das livrarias.

Maria Martins, please don't "Obrigado" us! As a female, you have to go "Obrigada!"


----------

